# E90 Spark Plug Replacement DIY Questions



## starmatrix (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a 2007 328xi and I need to change the spark plugs. I purchased the Bosch spark plug from a local auto parts store (part number FR7NPP332).

Questions:
1.) What should be the gap setting (0.039, 0.04, or 0.044)?
2.) The hex nut on the spark plug is 5/8"? Do I need special socket to install this like (http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00930875000P) or can I just buy a 5/8" deep 6 pt socket? My local auto parts store only carries the 6pt 5/8"?
3.) If I need the special tool, then what size does it need to be because I couldn't get the 6 pt 14 mm socket to hold the spark plug?

Here is the DIY link as a reference.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174217
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142679

Any other info would be greatly appreciated?

Many Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## sunny 2005 bmw (May 31, 2011)

I am in the same boat I was just researching do I need a special socket. I have a 05 545i but could not find an answer.


----------



## Groovejet (Jul 15, 2011)

I've worked on replacing spark plugs on my old Grand Prix and I think all cars use spark plugs with porcelain on them. The porcelain part is why you need a spark plug socket. The spark plug socket usually has a rubber cushion inside it so you do not break the porcelain on the spark plug when installing it. Look at the enclosed link to see if you can find the size you are looking for.

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/search_10155_12602?keyword=spark+plug+socket


----------



## starmatrix (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is an update from replacing my spark plug this weekend on an e90.

The OEM Spark plugs that I removed were Bosch. The gap setting should be 0.044. 

You do not need a special spark plug socket to replace it. A standard 5/8" deep socket (6 point) works just fine.

I initially set the gap setting to 0.039 but that resulted in the engine vibrating so I reset it to 0.044 (what the old plugs were when I removed them) and that fixed the problem. However, the enigne service soon light is still visible. I wonder if I have to wait a little bit before the car clears it out?


----------



## probeman (Aug 28, 2012)

In case someone runs across this post, only the twin turbo engines nee the special tool for 07-09


----------



## Strictly_German (Sep 2, 2012)

starmatrix said:


> Here is an update from replacing my spark plug this weekend on an e90.
> 
> The OEM Spark plugs that I removed were Bosch. The gap setting should be 0.044.
> 
> ...


You might need to have it cleared by itself, if its not a 'pending' code it won't go away. I live in new jersey and here the gas station attendants pump your car, a couple of times they've not tighted the cap all the way to where the car wont know that the gas cap is open and it gives you an image but it will give you the SES light for small evap leak. Thinking that it would reset, i ran my car for a couple days with it on, still didnt go away, so i tried taking off the battery, and it was still lit. Your best bet is a 10 dollar usb obd II code reader . Works wonders. Best of luck!


----------



## onager (Jan 11, 2013)

These Bosch plugs are pre-gapped. So out of the box they do not adjustment except maybe if you drop it on the floor. If you must gap them the new gap is spec'd @ 0.040"


----------

